# how do i make a rat hammock



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

please could some body give me any ideas on how to make a hammock for my boys any ideas or pictures of home made hammocks and toys would be greatley appreciated by my boys .i just cant work out what shape and how to fasten it up pretty dumb i know lol i not very creative thank you for any ideas or pics:huh:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

i get flannels from sainsburys 99p and get a knife and poke a hole in each corner then i puch through some string and tie it at the bottom and then leave two strindes untied so then i can tie it to the cage bars.


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

old trouser legs, sleeves and hoods are also good to use as hammocks tunnels, all you need to do is figure out what to hang them up with.. we have to use metal chain otherwise ours eat through the stays.. with metal chain they eat through the corner holding the hammock up instead! for intelligent animals they really are stupid sometimes  lol.


----------



## Littlerat (Nov 18, 2009)

owieprone said:


> old trouser legs, sleeves and hoods are also good to use as hammocks tunnels, all you need to do is figure out what to hang them up with.. we have to use metal chain otherwise ours eat through the stays.. with metal chain they eat through the corner holding the hammock up instead! for intelligent animals they really are stupid sometimes  lol.


It's not stupid, it's ratty feng shui


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

This week I've given them an old pair of my son's pyjamas which they have really enjoyed sleeping in







I made holes in the end of each leg & in the waist, I didn't bother with eyelets this time although I usually put eyelets in to prevent fraying edges, then I used some hangers from Fuzzbutt Cage Comforts to hang it up


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I get car washing flannels from Asda, they are like longer flannels and they are very cheap 8 for £3ish and are near the car shampoo, then I put a hole in each corner and use metal curtain hooks or plastic christmas decoration hooks to hook them to the bars it works really well and because they are so cheap I can use loads of them and it doesnt matter if they get chewed, they are made from microfibre material and are really soft. You can also use folded tea towels but they arent as soft.


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

Littlerat said:


> It's not stupid, it's ratty feng shui


lol no it's stupidity, cos then their hammocks fall down and they can't use them


----------



## Jonansi (Nov 20, 2009)

I just posted this on another thread! Here goes: I'm a newbie on here so haven't worked out how to upload pics! I made a great hammock for my daughters rat today out of part of an old fleecy jumper. Because I ran out of string I cut strips out of the fleece to tie it to the top of the cage by cutting holes in each corner and threading it through. I have already used the sleeves as tunnels for my two ratties. Twiglet and Mini Cheddar tubes left over from christmas have made great hanging tunnels/beds also. Just use your imagination. It doesn't have to be expensive to make toys and beds for your rats. Plus it's great to recycle things that would otherwise go out with the rubbish.


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Tea towels and the jumbo paper clips from staples, A guy i know does it for is rats then you can just take the paperclips off and wash them 

He also uses fleece too


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

owieprone said:


> lol no it's stupidity, cos then their hammocks fall down and they can't use them





Littlerat said:


> It's not stupid, it's ratty feng shui


Tis neither - they see how happy their human slaves look making them toys and think "Aw, we can't leave them with nothing to do." So, being the considerate furballs they are they destroy the hammock so that you can return to happy times making more for them


----------

